# First album released (Music Libraries : A big Thank You to all of you who helped me with my quest. :



## Valérie_D (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello all,

I just wanted to thank all of you fellow composers who were most generous in giving me advices regarding music libraries. You defenitly helped me chosing the right fit for my music and I thought it was worth mentionning. :D 

I finished my first album last night and I have 3 more in lines.....I actually have trouble meeting the demand..this is great!

Best Wishes,

Valérie

____________________________________
https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 1, 2014)

Excellent! Go get 'em :-D


----------



## doctornine (Sep 1, 2014)

Cruciform @ Mon Sep 01 said:


> Excellent! Go get 'em :-D



+1

=o


----------



## Valérie_D (Sep 2, 2014)

..Thanks!


----------



## jcs88 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Music Libraries : A big Thank You to all of you who helped me with my quest. *

Congrats!


----------



## Valérie_D (Oct 9, 2014)

And here is the album, for which many of you participated with your well sound advice 

http://musiccandy.com/downloadsite/albu ... &t=%20&ls=

Best,


----------



## AC986 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well done Valerie.

Some very nice piano works in there and I'm sure they will do well.

Keep them coming. You can never do enough.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats! Very inspiring!


----------



## SergeD (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice variations in your themes. Gardes le cap


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, I loved your variations.

Great job.

Mahlon


----------



## Valérie_D (Oct 11, 2014)

@ Adrian, Mike and Mahlon : Thanks a lot!

@ Serge : Merci beaucoup !


----------

